# DI at Chelsea and Westminster



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Has anyone got experience of DI at the Chelsea and Westminster? My husband has been has azoospermia and we are waiting for a referral to Chelsea and Westminster for DI. It all seems to be taking a long time. Does anyone know if there is a waiting list for Donor Sperm at Chelsea and Westminster? I've heard that the London Women's Clinic can give appointments more or less straight away with no waiting list for sperm. Should we go to LWC instead? Any info greatly appreciated!


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi
As far as I am aware Chelsea and Westminster do not recruit their own donors so there could well be a significant wait there...unless they now have an arrangement with a US our Danish clinic to import sperm.  If it's all the same to you with regard to funding, I would go to LWC.
Olivia


----------

